# Friday night trip



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

put in at eight and fished until midnight.went over same area as wed.night.picked up three nice fish.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*fish*

3 Quality fish. Good job.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That is awesome! Are these near the river mouths or out in the bays?


----------

